# D Cased Accutron



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Saw this on the bay thought some of you might be interested fetched a good price for a non runner Item No 1504737946644.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

just link it... the number doesnt work


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

JonW said:


> just link it... the number doesnt work


Hi Jon

I,ve read youre piece on linking items to the forum and I have tried without success but have not given up, you must remember us old codgers are not computer literate like you young folk so things take longer, Ive just tried the link and it,s not working for mr either so I will try to put a piccy up.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Picture as promised not very good as it,s the sellers but a piccy anyway. By the way it fetched $475


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

I need a dial for one of these (remember the thread from a while back where Paul said that he thought he had discovered a new life form or something on the dial of MY watch). I can't seem to find the thread or I'd post a link.

Any help out there (on a dial, that is)?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

martinus_scriblerus said:


> I need a dial for one of these (remember the thread from a while back where Paul said that he thought he had discovered a new life form or something on the dial of MY watch). I can't seem to find the thread or I'd post a link.
> 
> Any help out there (on a dial, that is)?


Can't find the thread either Dave...but would never delete those photos of that dial...so here they are again. It's a rare dial BTW, only fitted to the D shape:


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Paul I did email you about the watch while the auction was on but I thought you were not interested as you already had one of these. The auction number is correct but I cant find it either but it,s still in my ended box. Here are the sellers pics not very good I,m afraid


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

dombox40 said:


> Paul I did email you about the watch while the auction was on but I thought you were not interested as you already had one of these. The auction number is correct but I cant find it either


Too much vino last night Ken?









Both Dave and I were referring to my original post about his organic dial (a thing of beauty IMO) --- neither of us can find that post which is why I posted the photos again.


----------



## AaronC (Jun 8, 2010)

Silver Hawk said:


> dombox40 said:
> 
> 
> > Paul I did email you about the watch while the auction was on but I thought you were not interested as you already had one of these. The auction number is correct but I cant find it either
> ...


WOW! That organic dial is incredible!

Did you actually replace that with a factory dial? It seems such a shame...

Aaron


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

AaronC said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> > dombox40 said:
> ...


I'd LIKE to replace it with a factory dial. The dial is in North American and the guts are in the UK. They need re-uniting. Can anyone HELP ME with this dial?


----------

